

Show HN: I'm thinking of writing an E-book: ‘Practical Ruby on Rails recipes’ - jalada
http://books.jalada.co.uk/practical-ruby-on-rails-recipes/

======
c0deporn
Do it. I signed up. Will you have it by Monday? :)

~~~
jalada
Aha that might be pushing it a little... Thanks for signing up :) be sure to
share!

------
onion2k
Is there a book of impractical Ruby recipes?

~~~
jalada
Well you do sometimes get collections of things that are a bit...toy...rather
than stuff that's actually useful in a large (in my experience) proportion of
projects.

But you have a point ;)

